# Another bi-product of the Bundys



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://kutv.com/news/local/tooele-county-man-indicted-for-trying-to-blow-up-blm-facility-in-arizona

This small group of anti-public land guys just can't quite stop discrediting themselves. Here's another bi-product of allowing the Bundy bunch to feel they had any power at all. Glad they got him into custody. Maybe one of these days our land managers will be able to do their job without having to look over their shoulder for some crazy idiot.


----------

